#ubuntu-rs 2011-08-08
<Milos_SD> pozdrav
<Milos_SD> ( Operating System ) Linux Ubuntu 11.04 - natty Kernel: 3.1.0-rc1-core2duo, GNU/Linux | Xorg: 1.10.1 | Desktop: Gnome v2.3.1 | IRC CLient: X-Chat v.2.8.8
<Milos_SD> :)
<promis> već 3.1
<nemysis> OS Gentoo, 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Aug 5 17:53:10 CEST 2011 x86_64 AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1090T Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux, Fluxbox-9999, XChat 2.8.8-r2
<promis> baš me zanima da li će trojka da ima male latence za audio
<nemysis> :)
<promis> pošto su uvrstili iskustva od RT pača
#ubuntu-rs 2011-08-09
<Kostic> Da li je neko probao da startuje ovu aplikaciju za auto skolu pod wine-om?
<Kostic> ništa, našao sam rešenje. Postovao na forumu...
<Kostic> covece, ovo je istorija... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aj1n2_qEq5k&feature=related
<oooo> Zdravo
<oooo> Ima li nekog tu
<Kostic> ima, ima
<Kostic> sto?
<oooo> Trazim neku komandu da mi proveri  temperaturu na racaunaru a da nije acpi -t
<Kostic> cek malo...
<Kostic> procesor?
<Kostic> probaj cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/*/temperature
<Kostic> ili less /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/*/temperature
<promis> možeš i sa: sensors
<alibaba-> da bi dobio realnu tamperaturu na procesoru mislim da ti treba modul coretemp
<promis> ako koristi intel
<alibaba-> modprobe coretemp ako nije ucitan
<alibaba-> da
<alibaba-> pa postoji li sta drugo osim intela :-))
<promis> pa ima
<promis> motorola...ž
<oooo> Kod mene nesto ne radi, ili nesto nije ucitano kako treba
<promis> probaj prvo sensors-detect
<promis> taj skript će ti reći koji moduli ti trebaju
<promis> pa ih onda učitaj
<alibaba-> mozes da koristis i xsensors to ti je gui
<promis> i probaj opet komandu: sensors
<oooo> pominje coretemp
<oooo> ali da nesto doda u /etc/modules
<promis> pa dodaj ga sam ili neka on to uradi isto je
<promis> stim što je to vezno za učitavanje nakon reboota
<promis> a da bi imao odmah to
<promis> koristi komansu koju ti je rekao alibaba-
<promis> sudo modprobe coretemp
<promis> pa onda probaj: sensors
<oooo> e sad imam temperaturu za procesor, ima nesto i za grafiku, u pitanju je Radeon
<promis> ne, kooliko znam
<promis> mada, nikad nisam koristio ati
<promis> možda ima nešto uz pomoć vlasničkog drajvera
<promis> tako je kod nvidie
<oooo> iskljucio sam se na kratko,, za Radeon je aticonfig --od-gettemperature
<sasas> exit
<maletaski> jel zna neko kako da konvertujem odg u pdf?
<promis> was ist odg?
<maletaski> snašo sam se
<maletaski> inače oo file
<alibaba-> pozdrav bojce
<bojce> pozdrav
<bojce> jel ti stiglo?
<alibaba-> jeste
<alibaba-> napravicu ja server u konzoli
<bojce> ql, tako je i najbolje ;)
 * bojce is away: Brzo ću nazad :)
<promis> moram da priznam da odkako koristim floss mnogo bolje koristim računar
<promis> Fedora is a fast, stable, and powerful operating system for everyday use built by a worldwide community of friends. It's completely free to use, study, and share.
<promis> ko ubuntu
#ubuntu-rs 2011-08-10
<broker> pozdrav svima
<Guest66063> opet sam pod gostom, Broker ovde ako je to uopšte bitno
<promis> hehe
<promis> neko je regisrovao taj nadima
<promis> k
<Guest66063> zdravo Promis
<Guest66063> nije sda10 montirana
<Guest66063> bilo bi dobro da jeste
<Guest66063> eno stavio sam novi izlaz
<Guest66063> imam jedno pitanje u vezi Avanta AWN-a
<Guest66063> ko zna, gde treba ovo da podesim
<Guest66063> http://img508.imageshack.us/img508/7593/awnsettings001.jpg
<promis> upravo ti odgovoraram tamo
<promis> pa montirana je bila kako nije
<Guest66063> nije
<Guest66063> znaš šta dam uradio
<Guest66063> otvorio je
<Guest66063> ali ukucao Å¡ifru
<Guest66063> kao nemontiranu
<Guest66063> evo sada stanje
<promis> a jasno je
<promis> ma jasno je
<promis> problem je [to se nisi lepo izrazio
<promis> tj jasno izrazio
<promis> odgovorio sam ti tamo
<Guest66063> ne znam šta da stavim kao tačku kačenja, plašim se da mi se ne ponovi kao prošli put
<promis> pa stavi nešto
<promis> tj imaš tri opcije
<promis> da napraviš novi folder na ova tri mesta: /, /mnt, /media
<promis> nprimer
<promis> ovako: /debian. /mnt/debian, /media/debian
<promis> jedina razlika je ta što ako staviš u /media ima da se pojavi automatski kao prečica u bočnom panelu u nautilusu
<Guest66063> pa kao bolje je da se pojavi u bočnom panelu zar ne
<Guest66063> znaci ovako bi islo
<Guest66063> /dev/sda10 /debian. media/debian ext4 defaults 0 0
<promis> uvek možeš da napraviš prečicu u nautilusu u tom bočnom panelu, tako da to i nije neka stavka
<promis> nisi dobro napravio
<promis> ovako:  /dev/sda10 /media/debian ext4 defaults 0 0
<Guest66063> odlicno i mislio sam ada je tako ali je lakse kada si potvrdio
<promis> hahaha, pa Å¡to onda nisi tako odmah napisao
<Guest66063> ne ne, pošto si mi rekao da nije dobro
<Guest66063> ne odmah
<Guest66063> tek onda sam otprilike snimio da bi tako trebalo da ide
<promis> a
<Guest66063> evo Å¡ta mi daje mount: mount point /media/debian does not exist
<promis> hehe
<promis> pa jel sam ti rekao da prvo napraviš tačku kačenja
<promis> kako može da kači tamo de nema kuke?
<promis> prvo kuka
<promis> pa onda se kači
<broker_> puče mi xchat
<broker_> ovo mi se nije u yivotu desilo
<promis> to znači da je dobar
<promis> i meni pidgin pukne jako retko
<broker_> ma kako da ne ovaj Ubuntu 11.04 je odličan ali samo pitanje za šta je odličan
<promis> dobar je za format
<broker_> baš vala
<broker_> kako da napravim kuku
<broker_> e a zar ne treba on sam da prepozna ext4 particiju
<broker_> ni u Debianu ne vidim Ubuntovu particiju
<broker_> lažem
<broker_> vidim
<broker_> nego nego nije montirana
<broker_> nem aje u fstab-u
<promis> "kuka" ti je jedan običan prazan folder
<broker_> u media folderu
<promis> znači napraviš folder /media/debian
<broker_> jel tako
<broker_> jel mi ovo opet ne radi
<broker_> aha ok ok ok
<broker_> znači u File Systemu u folderu media napravim folder /media/debian
<promis> u media napraviš folder debian
<broker_> samo naziva debian
<promis> iskucaj samo: sudo mkdir /media/debian
<promis> da
<broker_> naparvio sam
<promis> i jel ga montirao?
<broker_> i sada sudo mount /media/debian
<broker_> samo da restartujem
<broker_> da vidim šta se izdogađalo
<promis> nisi morao da restartuješ
<broker_> pojavila se odmah
<broker_> izvini
<promis> dovoljno je bilo da narediš: sudo mount -a
<broker_> tačno nisam morao da restartujem
<broker_> da upravo sam to i uradio
<broker_> e sada iz Debiana
<broker_> da montiram Ubuntu home
<broker_> particiju
<broker_> jel ćeš biti tu da pređem čas u Debian
<promis> tu sam
<broker_> ok
<brok> evo me opet
<promis> PA AJDE
<brok> tu sam
<brok> znači sada media folderu da napravim ubuntu folder
<brok> sudo mkdir media /dev/ubuntu
<brok> jel tako
<promis> hahaha
<promis> odakle ti ta ideja
<brok> šta se smeješ :)
<promis> pa smejem se jer si lupio
<brok> pa dobro i ostao živ :)
<promis> pa valjda je komanda ista kao malo pre
<promis> samo se menja nzaiv
<brok> da unesem u fstab
<brok> prvo
<promis> prvo se pravi "kuka"
<promis> pa onda upisuje u fstab
<brok> kako bi išla sada kuka
<promis> iskucaj samo: sudo mkdir /media/ubuntu
<brok> da ne lupam više
<brok> aha, pa dobro, nisam baš puno lupio, jesam malo ali ne baš puno :)
<promis> jok nisi
<brok> pa dobro jesam ali moglo je i gore
<brok> :)
<brok> e sada u fstab unosim Å¡ta
<brok> /dev/ubuntu /media/ubuntu ext4    errors=remount-ro 0 0
<brok> jel tako
<brok> illi sam opet kao Maksim
<promis> ovako: /dev/sda9 /media/ubuntu ext4 defaults 0 0
<promis> ne znam stvarno odakle ti ove ideje:  /dev/ubuntu
<brok> pa jesam malopre uneo /dev/debian
<brok> ako se ne varam
<promis> varaš se
<brok> izbutalo se sve po glavi
<promis> očigledno je da ne razumeš i ne znaš šta se nalazi u /dev folderu
<promis> i šta znače sda oznake
<brok> završeno
<brok> pa ne znam
<brok> zato i pitam
<brok> da ne bi bilo kao prošli put kada sam sve živo izmešao
<brok> a tebi stvarno ne znam šta da kažem
<brok> veliko HVALA
<brok> e da
<brok> da opišem u temi kako sam, ustvari kako si ti rešio problem
<brok> možda nekom zatreba
<brok> a ovakve teme mislim da nema na forumu
<brok> možda se i varam
<promis> napiši
<brok> ali ja je nisam našao
<brok> svi uglavnom imaju problem sa NTFS particijama
<brok> oću
<brok> eno napisao sam
<brok> a i mnogo toga naučio
<brok> nisam znao da ne može dva puta da se da ocena za nekoga
<brok> pošto sam sada probao
<brok> HVALA još jednom Promis
<promis> ništa
<brok> možda za tebe ništa za mene je ovo velika stvar
<brok> znaj da imaš druga u Kraljevu
<promis> heh, dobro
<promis> možda da dodaš ovamo sudo za komandu mount -a
<promis> mislim da nisam bio u Kraljevu
<brok> Promis polao sam ti PP
<brok> imaš tamo i moj broj telefona
<brok> pa ako te put nanaese u ili kroz Kraljevo
<brok> nemoj da se ne javiš
<brok> da barem popijemo piće
<brok> ako ništa drugo
<promis> dobro
<promis> :D
<brok> :)
<brok> eto sada imaš i razlog da navratiš do Kraljeva
<promis> još samo da vidim gde je na karti
<brok> centralna Srbija
<promis> malo pre sam se prisećao da možda nisam bio tamo, međutim setio sam se da je to ustvari bio Kruševac
<alibaba-> Promis, mislim da bi trebao da odes
<brok> zašto da ne, da se družimo i van foruma
<brok> ja sam hteo, ustvari još sam zagrejan za tu ideju da formiram LUG u Kraljevu
<brok> ali slab je odaziv ljudi
<brok> malo ns ima
<brok> ima tema na komuni
<brok> sa pozivom
<promis> video sam gde je
<brok> malo njih se javilo
<brok> odo da večeram
<promis> bih ja alibaba- ali me koči globalizacija
<alibaba-> kakva globalizacija
<alibaba-> nema da koci, samo gas
<alibaba-> bio sam ja jednom u Kraljevu
<promis> reklama za ms office
<promis> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUawhjxLS2I
#ubuntu-rs 2011-08-11
<Kostic> @promis gasiš ti taj računar ili ne?
<promis> Gasim, naravno
<promis> Čuvam prirodu
<Kostic> samo za dan planete zemlje a?
<promis> uvek pokrenem komandu:  sudo shutdown -P +30
<promis> ugasim ekran
<promis> i legnem
<promis> svaki put kad odem do prodavnice ugasim monitor
<Kostic> ne verujem... radi tu shutdown -c
<Kostic> pa jest
<Kostic> monitor troši
<promis> i nikad ne koristim standby
<promis> uvek gasim
<Kostic> standby sam zadnji put koristio na winu
<Kostic> eksperimentisao
<Kostic> nikada nisam razumeo čemu služi
<Kostic> osim da stvori lažan utisak o brzini startovanja sistema...
<promis> mislio sam na monitoru standby
<Kostic> aha
<promis> a računar, to je tek nebuloza
<promis> mada imam druga koji je nonstop u standby/hibernate režimu
<promis> i kaže da mu je do jaja
<promis> koristi laptop
<Kostic> marijuana add-on
<Kostic> :DDD
<promis> ma nije on nego njegov laptop
<Kostic> pa to sam i mislio...
<promis> i to još neki windows
<promis> u fazonu
<promis> ne gasi komp, samo ga zaklopi
<promis> Mada je on jedno vreme nije gasio računare
<Kostic> razumem kada je bio dial-up
<promis> tek kad je bilo bombardovanje ih je ugasio
<Kostic> pa ljudi nisu gasili
<promis> jer je nestajala struja
<Kostic> a agregat?
<Kostic> eeee
<Kostic> čoveče, što nema neki tablet koji bi se punio pomoću sunca...
<Kostic> odem na pusto ostrvo...
<Kostic> a hvatam wireless 1500-3000 km radius...
#ubuntu-rs 2011-08-12
<promis> nek proveri neko dozvole za /
<promis> pa nek javi koje su
<promis> upravo sam uvideo da su kod mene 777
<promis> da li je to normalno_
<promis> ?
<promis> nope
<promis> definitivno nije normalno
<promis> vraćeno na 755
<liti> dobar dan
#ubuntu-rs 2011-08-13
<Kostic> Da li ima nekog administratora foruma ovde?
#ubuntu-rs 2013-08-05
<JoBaH> Pozdrav
<JoBaH> Zna li neko da li postoji neki problem sa mirror serverom za srbiju.
<joostvb> neznam :(
 * vladap is back (gone 43:42:00)
<vladap> \o/
<profiler1982> http://www.informacija.rs/Vesti/Verovali-ili-ne-nova-meta-hakera-mogu-biti-toaleti.html
 * vladap is away: off time
#ubuntu-rs 2013-08-06
<brok> pozdrav ekipo
<ness> Instalirao alsa-oss oss-compat, nema novih opcija u alsamixer-u i volti-ju, ni zvuka.
<uros1> jel video neko brokera negde i ima li neko njegov telefon da mi da?
 * vladap is back (gone 23:05:30)
<vladap> uros1: proveri na libre redakciji
<uros1> ma poslao sam mu mail, ali nema ga kraj kompa
<vladap> bio je do skoro 20 sati na #floss-magazin
<uros1> :-(
 * vladap is away: off time
#ubuntu-rs 2013-08-07
 * vladap is back (gone 21:27:42)
 * vladap is away: off time
#ubuntu-rs 2013-08-08
<joostvb> pozdrav
<Plank_> poz ljudi
<Plank_> moze li neko da mi preporuci program za pravljenje butabilnog usb-a sa Ubuntu OS, kako bih mogao da ga instaliram na novom racunaru?
<Plank_> pronasao sam UNetbootin, ima li neko iskustva sa tim programom?
<TildaTurn> UNetbootin je ok
<TildaTurn> Plank_, http://aspireonedistros.wordpress.com/2009/08/12/unetbootin-how-toff/
<Plank_> Hvala. moze li neko da mi kaze koju verziju da odaberem, NetInstall, HdMedia ili Live? Skinuo sam najnoviji 13.04 64bitni ubuntu sa oficijelnog sajta kao .iso sliku..
<TildaTurn> pa, ako prvi put instaliras onda bolje to sto imas na cd-u. 'pusti' ga live i imaces tamo ikonicu za install
<Plank_> prvi put instaliram neki linux sistem i to na novom racunaru. zanima me da li postoje ugradjeni drajveri, ili mora svaki posebno da se instalira?
<TildaTurn> uglavnom imas sve drajvere 'ugradjenje'
<TildaTurn> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wI9xWjDb6o < instalacija
<TildaTurn> a ovde imas sve uglavnom > http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Forum-apsolutni-pocetnici
<Plank_> hvala, zaista.. provericu te linkove
<TildaTurn> evo jos > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtLdCds1-5A
<TildaTurn> uglavnom (kao i za sve novo) valja se informisati unapred
<TildaTurn> i ako ne bude u startu odma kako si zamislio (nesto ne radi, itd) nemoj odustajati :)
<Plank_> da li postoje poteskoce u instaliranju pojedinih programa na 64bitnoj verziji?
<maletaski> ne koliko je meni poznato
<maletaski> već godinama koristim 64bitni ubuntu
<Plank_> procentualno, koliko od ovih popularnijih, novijih igrica je moguce igrati?
<Kostic> Игрице за коју платформу Plank_?
<vladap> \o/
<perabgd> može li ubuntu da mi radi, a da me nepita za pasword i da mi ne kaže "you dont have permission". Moj komp. koristim samo ja i nema potrebe da me smara kao da sam drugi "user" ?
<perabgd> drugim rečima, da budem uvek root, kao na puppy-ju
<vladap> pa prijavi se kao root
<vladap> ali onda sve sto dozvolis do ce raditi kao root
<vladap> *ali onda sve sto dozvolis to ce raditi kao root
<perabgd> prijavim se ja kao root u terminalu, ali kad odem u file manager, opet mi za neke stvari kaže da nemam dozvolu
<vladap> iz terminala (kao root) pozovi file manager
<perabgd> tu komandu nisam našao , kako se to poziva?
<vladap> koji file manger koriatis
<vladap> koji file manger koristis
<perabgd> nautilus
<vladap> pa kucaj u terminalu "nautilus &"
<vladap> bez navodnika
<perabgd> ok, sad ću da probam
<perabgd> vladap: ok, radi, pozdrav
<vladap> pozz....\
<Plank_> ja se izvinjavam, ali bio sam onemogucen da vidim odgovor ( ako ga je bilo ) na pitanje koje sam u toku dana postavio, stoga cu ponovo pitati
<Plank_> koliko procentualno, od novijih, popularnijih igrica je moguce igrati na ubuntu-u?
<vladap> pozz....\
#ubuntu-rs 2013-08-09
<vladap> \o/
<TildaTurn> o/
 * vladap is away: off time
#ubuntu-rs 2013-08-10
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> .deb, driveri izmedju ubuntu i mint, i jos po nesto?? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-deb-driveri-izmedju-ubuntu-i-mint-i-jos-po-nesto
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Problem sa ažuriranjem : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-xubuntu-reseno-problem-sa-azuriranjem
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Promocija domaćih open source zajednica na BalCCon-u : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-promocija-domacih-open-source-zajednica-na-balccon-u
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Како контактирати Јутуб? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-kako-kontaktirati-jutub
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Imam pitanje : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-imam-pitanje
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Gugle i "heck for malware" : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-gugle-i-heck-for-malware
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Ubuntu Edge : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-edge
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Нестало дугме &quot;Забелешке&quot; у Ватреној лисици 23 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-nestalo-dugme-quot-zabeleske-quot-u-vatrenoj-lisici-23
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Instalacija Fedore : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-instalacija-fedore
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Memory stick pro duo : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-memory-stick-pro-duo
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Dilema za novi racunar : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-dilema-za-novi-racunar
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> sigurnosni problemi na linux distribucijama : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-sigurnosni-problemi-na-linux-distribucijama
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Javni poziv BalCCon : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-javni-poziv-balccon
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Elementary OS "Luna" : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-elementary-os-luna
<Anpu> pricljiv mali
 * vladap is back (gone 10:20:14)
 * vladap is away: off time
<milosb793> Поздрав свима!
<milosb793> Молио бих нечију помоћ.
<milosb793> Наиме, волео бих да проширим системску партицију Убунту-а, са још 3 ГБ простора, који је скинут са слободног простора неке друге партиције. Пробао сам са GParted програмом, не може. Као да не види ту меморију.  Тренутна величина Убунту партици
<Anpu> forum ce biti off oko pola sta najdalje
<Anpu> forum je on
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> google earth ne prikazuje fotografije : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-google-earth-ne-prikazuje-fotografije
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Cs server 1.6 pitanje : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-cs-server-1-6-pitanje
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Проблем са инсталацијом : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-sa-instalacijom--17854
<Anpu> forum ide off u 00:45 i bice nedostupan sat-dva minimum
#ubuntu-rs 2013-08-11
<Anpu> forum on
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> zamjenska aplikacija za vine : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-zamjenska-aplikacija-za-vine
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> TENDA USB wireless adapter W311U instalacija na Ubuntu radi korištenja wireless mreže : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-tenda-usb-wireless-adapter-w311u-instalacija-na-ubuntu-radi-koristenja-wireless-mreze
<brok> pozdrav ekipo
<Anpu> jo
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Проширење Убунту партиције : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-prosirenje-ubuntu-particije
<alexa_win> Zdravo, ljudi!
<alexa_win> Kako da downloadujem ceo sajt? Koristio wget i neki http tracker ili slicno, ali downloaduje samo donekle.
<alexa_win> Konkretno, treba da skinem biodigitalhuman.com
<alexa_win> Kada se ulogujem na sajt, ima 3D atlas tela
<alexa_win> Preko onog drugog programa, ja unesem svoje username i pass, ali nista novo nije skinuo
<alexa_win> U cemu je caka?
<alexa_win> Inace, vidi se da obiluje sajt java-om ili javascriptom
<alexa_win> taj drugi program je httrack
<alexa_win> Bilo ko?
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Problem sa Wallch-om : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-sa-wallch-om
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Program za video montažu...pomoć! : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-program-za-video-montazu-pomoc
#ubuntu-rs 2014-08-04
 * dodo pozdrav samo za milobita;( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mvzKDI2lVQ 
 * dodo neka neka 'cisticemo se dok nas ima;)
<dodo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bILHL-Fgn4c
 * dodo svi na plazu odo i ja;)
#ubuntu-rs 2014-08-08
<profiler1982__> ima li neko iskustva sa awesome VM
#ubuntu-rs 2014-08-09
<dragan99> forum brljaci:
<dragan99> MyBB has experienced an internal SQL error and cannot continue.
<dragan99> SQL Error:
<dragan99>     126 - Incorrect key file for table './privremena/mybb_sessions.MYI'; try to repair it
<dragan99> Query:
<dragan99>     REPLACE INTO mybb_sessions SET `uid`='0',`sid`='9edc5c4c75667e5f9cd16b1586892452',`time`='1407620617',`ip`='130.180.251.87',`location`='/index.php?',`useragent`='Mozilla/5.0 (Macintosh; U; Intel Mac OS X 10_6_2; en-us) AppleWebKit/531.21.8 (KHTML, like Gecko) Ve',`location1`='0',`location2`='0',`nopermission`='0'
#ubuntu-rs 2015-08-03
<in1t3r> \\o//
#ubuntu-rs 2015-08-04
<Leverquin_> pozdrav. moram da priznam da sam tek sad cuo za libre. i svideo mi se manifest GNU.
<mp_se> cao, ima li nekog ovde :)
<mp_se> ne mogu da prikazem launcher na oba monitora iako sam selektovao Launcher placement -> All displays
<mp_se> i dalje se prikaze samo na jednom
<mp_se> ako neko zna sta je problem, molim za pomoc
#ubuntu-rs 2015-08-06
<nikikiki> zdravo ljudi
<nikikiki> ima li živih?
<Leverquin> pozdrav ljudi da li moze neko da mi pomogne/ zeleo bih da na neku staru masinu instaliram ubuntu i obrisem xp i pri tom sve sto se nalazi na racunaru
#ubuntu-rs 2015-08-07
<in1t3r> o/
<in1t3r> pwnd, samo ulazis i izlazis
<in1t3r> ebave te mreza :)
<pwnd> haos...
<in1t3r> sta ste svu ucutali? :
<in1t3r> vidim owl naisao i on cuti. Ovih dva meseca preklo leta najdosadnije na freenode...
<pwnd> pa svi nešto rade :)
#ubuntu-rs 2015-08-08
<in1t3r> o/
#ubuntu-rs 2016-08-13
<Cvetan> zdravo drugarii...
<Cvetan> jel ima nekog ko je tu a da koristi 16.04? :)
<Cvetan> treba mi info, razmisljam se da podignem na main racunar. a poslednji put kad sam probavao bio je pun bagova.
<Cvetan> softver centar nije indeksirao pakete itd...
#ubuntu-rs 2017-08-10
<locodir-user> join
